# HSG result concerns



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi

Not sure if this is the right place to post but was after some advice from anyone who has had an HSG please.

I did not get given any results as such today (nurse said dr's like to take them away for assessment and don't usually give results on day) and my next gyny appointment is not for a while so I am driving myself mad trying to analyse what I saw!  

Did all you girls see the whole uterus fill with dye (i.e. the triangular shape)?  I saw the dye going in and saw what looked like a blob either side as if the dye had come out the other end of the tubes but the uterus didn't seem to fill up if that makes sense.  I have looked up some pictures on the web and they mostly show the whole thing so now I am driving myself mad imaging I have 'things' in my uterus which could have obstructed the dye.  Or maybe it is tilted which is why I didn't get the nice uterus shape?  The gyny assistant asked about any meds and said something about seeing how clomid goes which makes me think that things might be ok but I just don't know!  I couldn't see the screen really well and DH didn't come in so maybe I didn't get a full picture.

Just wondered what your experiences were really, before I go completely mad with wonder.  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## van (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi
i just wanted to let you know that I saw exactly the same as you at my HSG and apparently my tubes are clear.

I hope all is right for you


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi

Mine were the same but the left one only went so far up the tube and not through the end.So now i am waiting for a lap to see what the obstruction is but my consultant did say it is common to not go through if the other tube keeps taking the dye.
The nurse who came in with me told me it looked blocked but she couldn't tell me much more i had to wait for the consultant 3 months later.

From what you have discribed it sounds like yours are fine.

Good luck

Bookworm


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks girls  

DH has banned me from looking at any more pictures on the web as I am worrying too much.  I might give the clinic a call to see if they can give me the results any earlier.  I am not hopeful but it's worth a try.  Either way my only next step is diet whether it's for a lap or for some clomid  

Must get back to work.

Fluffs xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Fluffs

poor you, its horrid waiting for results.  Have to say though that the radiographer at mine told me there and then.  Can't help with the pictures on the screen as I had my eyes shut   

Do give the docs a ring and explain how worried you are, worth a go.  Might see you over on the clomid thread all being well.  good luck x


----------



## jodiebogie (May 13, 2005)

Hi Honey
I had my hsg 3 weeks ago and am still waiting for thr result so know the agony you are going through waiting. I did ask my the doc doing the test to put me out of my mysery and let me know good or bad and he said hey could pass an egg......altough I thought he was going to say they were blocked as I could'nt see what he did! As far as I know provided the dye comes out of the other end of each tube it all good (this is what they are trying to check not shape of uterus) try not too worry I am sure all is fine.
P.S. What a horrid experiance it is! xx


----------

